# What Breed is my Lovely Henry?



## Tyler Turner (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Tyler and it’s nice to meet you all! My wife and I share the house with a beautiful Orange Tabby Cat ? apprioately named “Garfield” or “Gee-Gee” for short. He’s been with us almost a year and we love him dearly. He was our only feline friend until...

A few weeks ago we were visiting a neighborhood friend. After leaving and heading to the car we seen a beautiful dark gray Kitty who looked strong with a tremendous sized head. “Oh, that’s Henry” my friend explained. “He’s the neighborhood cat. He just comes and goes as he pleases.”

Although this cat appeared tough on the outside, he walked right up to my wife and I, nudging his big head on our legs, and to our surprise...jumped right in our car!! He was just too sweet and I knew what was next.

“Can we take him home?! WE HAVE TO TAKE HIM HOME!!”, my wife screamed. He was just tooo sweet not to. We both instantly fell in love with the tough little guy.

My question is, what type of cat is Henry? After researching it a bit we think he is a Korat but we’re unsure. Could someone help us out with this. Thank you so much and it’s nice to meet you all!!


----------



## csdude55 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm 99% sure that your kitty is a British Shorthair.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Without a registration in a recognized good cat association such as CFA (Cat Fanciers Assoc.) or TICA (The International Cat Assoc) and with a pedigree, your lovey dovey blue boy is a DSH=Domestic Short Hair. He's got a beautiful plush coat too.


----------

